# Humping puppy



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm a bit concerned with my puppy's habit of humping. He's been doing it for a least 2 months and I would just ignore it and he'd stop after a few seconds. We talked to the vet and she said that he's just doing it for attention. My main concern though, is that he's getting older (about 5 months now) and he still does it, but almost exclusively with me and not my husband. Is there any good way to stop this behavior before it becomes a sex-drive or dominance thing? I've lately been putting him in a down-stay every time he does it. I really would like to wait until he's at least a year old before getting him neutered but if he becomes a problem humper I'm afraid I'll have to have it done much earlier. 

ps. He doesn't hump all that often - maybe a couple days each week he'll try for about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that sounds pretty normal for a pup that age who isn't neutered.

I'd just tell him to knock it off and distract him with a bone or toy.

Mine never did that to us but to each other, (in fact they still do sometimes when excited) but I just say,"Knock it off" and they do. : )


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep - just say no. Over and over probably if it has been going on this long.

I always think they just do it cause it feels good .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue and Oakly both hump each other and other dogs and they are 2.5 yrs and 13 months. They don't hump humans though. I just try not to make a big deal of it and tell them they are being homos (Not PC but the way I'm feeling when they do it)


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Delilah often does this to Samson and I grab her by the scruff of the neck and pull her off and tell her "no". She does it less and less. 

She has never done it to any of us.


----------

